# PorAudi?



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

I wanna take one of these:








and drop this in it.








I'm sure it's doable. Afterall, the 924 was originally going to have an I5...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: PorAudi? (SuperGroove)*

why bother, just get a 951 and mod that


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: PorAudi? (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_why bother, just get a 951 and mod that









Because I'd rather have the I5 20VT than the I4 8v


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: PorAudi? (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_why bother, just get a 951 and mod that









Ya for real, no contest!


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: PorAudi? (yumyjagermiester)*

Nah, the best swap package for the 944 is the SBC. Same thing for the Datsun 240/260/280Z


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: PorAudi? (billzcat1)*
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: PorAudi? (MFZERO)*

SBC swaps are the best swaps for a LOT of Euro cars. Low weight:HP ratio, lots of aftermarket support, and cheap! Now if I could just find a way to dump a LT1 into the CGT. Umm...300+hp through FWD with an open dif...now that would be fun.


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: PorAudi? (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_Nah, the best swap package for the 944 is the SBC. Same thing for the Datsun 240/260/280Z









Don't forget the Mazda RX-7!


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: PorAudi? (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_Nah, the best swap package for the 944 is the SBC. Same thing for the Datsun 240/260/280Z









The voice of reason.

Crap. I hate you.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: PorAudi? (audinut!$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audinut!$* »_Don't forget the Mazda RX-7!








Why would you do that? The FD engine is very powerful and very cheap to rebuild (when needed)...


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: PorAudi? (duandcc)*

Duh! haven't you been watching Initial D? "The FD is a formidable machine"


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: PorAudi? (billzcat1)*

Ah...no. No clue what it even is...


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: PorAudi? (duandcc)*

Hehehe its a Japanese animated series about drifting. Basically there's a young guy with excellent driving skill who hates street racing, but finds his way into battles with much more advanced cars. He drives an AE86 (84-86ish Toyota Corolla GTS) and defeats an FD in his first race. 
Its surprisingly entertaining, at least for me. You can get dubbed episodes from Best Buy on DVD or you can get subbed episodes off Kazaa for free. The English dubbed versions are terrible. Give me subtitles any day.


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: PorAudi? (SuperGroove)*

It's possible, been done once or twice. The 20vt fits easier than the 10vt, although the cost makes it prohibitive. On the back burner is an early 924 with the 10vt project.... we shall see.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: PorAudi? (billzcat1)*

the english dubbing is really awful. I make everyone watch it w/ the subtitles on


----------

